# Was my chicken done?



## Julio (Jun 5, 2011)

I was cooking fried chicken 3 thighs 1 leg at half way of cooking ( 5 minutes ) I took out the chicken to make a cut close to the bone. I saw some blood I returned the chicken back for 5 more minutes per side. In total it was 10 minutes per side. When I took the chicken out there was no sign of blood in none of the pieces. I got the digital temp probe and it said something like 165 - 168 degrees.

I did a few errors when I first started to heat the oil I put 1.5 L in my 10" cast iron skillet. When I added the chicken it overflooded. I emptied a some oil out and continue to cooking. When I took out the chicken to cut them I turned off the first ( not sure why  ) 

One of the chicken thighs let out some juices when I took it out the 2 second time. It did not look bloodly but it was not clear I'm thinking it was because of the spices or maybe the herbs. I put garlic powder, onion powder, italian seasoning, salt, pepper, flower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 5, 2011)

If the internal temperature was 165, your chicken was cooked.


----------



## BigAL (Jun 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If the internal temperature was 165, your chicken was cooked.


 
+1


----------



## CraigC (Jun 5, 2011)

What tenp was you oil when you started putting the chicken in (after the mishap)?

Craig


----------



## Claire (Jun 5, 2011)

Please remember that chicken that has been frozen, especially if there was a forced thaw (under water) will still be red at the bone and joints.  Often when you go to a grocery store, they will sell chicken as fresh and you can actually see ice crystals.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 5, 2011)

10 minutes a side seems a bit quick. I think if you had your temp right, you could leave it in a bit longer to make sure....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2011)

The internal temperature tells the tail.  165º F - 168º F is safe to eat.  Next time, don't cut into the meat to check it.  Use a thermometer.


----------



## Julio (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry for the late respond.

The chicken pieces were fresh from the supermarket not frozen. The temp of the oil was high because it was crackling loud.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, apparently you are still alive, so either the chicken was fully cooked, or you are very lucky.


----------

